# Uber eats ratings



## Maka_Paka (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi all,
I am new comer to this forum, i just want to know about when should i give good or bad customer ratings after delivery completed?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You get rated based on how the food tastes


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> You get rated based on how the food tastes


In the Los Angeles Market I have ordered ubereats at least 2 times in the last few months I did not see a screen to rate the driver.

Alright let me slow my horse is here, I just checked my uber driver app under the ratings tab there's a separate section for Uber Eats mine says 100% satisfaction.


----------



## Maka_Paka (Aug 25, 2016)

I am at Sydney Australia. I have got 96% now as i think it was not my mistake as the restaurant call me back to shop because they gave me wrong delivery. Is using special bag important? I mean the uber gave when signed up the delivery


----------

